# Found: Front Mt Bike Wheel on the road to Moab allong the Colorado River



## j5marble (Mar 25, 2008)

I found a front MT Bike wheel on the road to Moab along the Colorado River on 4-20-08.
Let me know if you lost it and want it returned.

James

[email protected]

719-651-3179


----------

